# How bad is Keith Bogans?



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

How many times have you seen him try and do a stupid "behind the back" dribble on a fast break and end up turning it over? I've seen it three times. Last night he couldn't even catch simple passes, let alone get the ball over the rim. Is this guy showing up drunk? He should be lucky he's getting minutes, at least try and earn your place in the league.


----------



## marketgod (Mar 14, 2006)

o come on... he has been playing just great...

look at the torrid shooting he has been on for the last 3 games...

1 for 12 vs NJ

2 for 12 vs Mavs

4 for 10 vs Spurs


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

His shooting is just horrible, we are better with him only driving to the hoop.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I thought he was solid after the first few times I saw him. He seemed to make the right decisions and he appeared to be good in the open court. Three games later and he has shown us poor shot selection and his ineptitude on the break. As usual, the new guy plays out of his mind in his first few games, impressing everyone and exciting fans, before going back to his old ways. I fall for it every time.


----------



## clutchmoney (Feb 14, 2006)

i don't think anyone expected anything special out of this guy.....hes an average Defender....with a below average offensive game.....he didn't come cheap for no reason


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

And you always have to wonder when a team such as the _Bobcats_ gives a player away so easily.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

he'd probably be much better if tmac was healthy. i haven't seen him play really since tmac has been out, but when tmac was here bogans was a solid perimeter guy. i would assume teams are just guarding him more and he is being depended on more to shoot and carry some of the load. he'll be fine when he can get back to being just a solid role player.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

rocketeer said:


> he'd probably be much better if tmac was healthy. i haven't seen him play really since tmac has been out, but when tmac was here bogans was a solid perimeter guy. i would assume teams are just guarding him more and he is being depended on more to shoot and carry some of the load. he'll be fine when he can get back to being just a solid role player.



zactly... he'll bring a solid 15-20 mins behind tmac


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

To be perfectly honest has anyone other than Yao shot the ball well in the past 3 weeks? Rafer is streaky we have figured that out, but he plays all the time and usually makes the best decision even if his shot ain't falling.
Everybody else cannot shot the ball just alright? 40% perimeter shooting is just alright, we're shooting like 23% from the perimeter? That's just atrocious! I guess to me, I thought at this point w/ all the mins he got this season, we'd see more from Head? He's not playing badly mind you, but from where he started the season, he should be more comfortable now shooting WIDE OPEN SHOTS? :raised_ey The lack of development w/ him is a concern, spot up shooting will be his only 'real ticket' in the nba because of his size? He needs to really buckle-down this summer and work on his jumper, and shooting behind picks, coming off picks to shoot or drive, if he can't get better at that, he will not make it in the league.

Bogans.... ahh well he fooled me. :boohoo: Well JVG likes his 'tuffness and attitude' sound familar? That's code-speak for 'the guy isn't that talented but he tries real real hard....and I like effort and he gives it...' I'd rather have really talented guys who can give 70% and make open shots? LOL
He hasn't done anything to make me wanna keep him, that's all I can say. I heard Bill Worrell say he's gonna be here next year? Is he still on a rookie deal or something, are we stuck w/ this guy? Man, when you look at teams like San Antonio or hell even GState, they're non-star guys are so much better than ours? We literally have scrubs? I like LU so I won't say he's a scrub, plus he's a rookie so improvement is a definite possibilty. But the others jeez, they can't shoot, can't dribble, can't catch, can't think, can't rebound, can't move their damn feet? * Man what I would've give for Troy Murphys' sorry ***? * Did you guys watch Kristic playing for the Nets? I thought, wow this dude can just make per. shots from the 4spot? Songalia/Turkgulo/Radmonivic/Kenny Thomas/MoTaylor?

_Remember how we used to think we needed to upgrade from Thomas Taylor and Griffin? Well Jeff and CD thought JHo and Stro would be better for us to win a title than them? Just think right now if Thomas were starting w/ Yao, and you had Mo coming off the bench? With Tmac healthy, Rafer and even DA's old butt shooting for us? That would be a pretty good team?
Stromile's dunks, though w/ extreme prejudice! are great, Mo Taylor was a better player? Thomas is a fantastic rebounder and per. shooter? Why did we think we didn't need those guys? IMO we had a choice of JHo (who was 35 120mil deal til he's like 38) or Mo Taylor (who was 25 65mil til 30) why did we chose Juwan? Their skills are quite similar, but Mo was younger and less expensive? I know DA was injured this year but wouldn't you guys rather have him than Wesely, dude is 36? And now they're throwing out Bob Sura's name for playing next year? Yeah right :rofl: he's never playing at a high level again...are they for real_? 

I don't know what the organization plans for the summer 'rebuilding' process, but I hope Les Alexander is Fed Up... maybe he will really do major changes in the front office and on the court. Some things that will reward Yao's determination and Tracy's desire to win big!
Kudos to Tracy for pulling hard and supporting Yao in the papers and at his home. His comments about "His Big Guy" were great. Saying he loves watching him every night laying in his bed, and how much he wants to help him. Theeeiiiir chemistry is good, we just need other dudes around them. Let's have hope for the summer and the draft I guess. :boohoo: :boohoo: We need so much


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I have to stick up for Keith here... yes the last three games he has been abysmal (isn't that a fancy word) but to be honest.. he didn't come to Houston figuring to replace TMac. He was asked to come here and give quality minutes when TMac needed a break. So suddenly the guy he is supposed to emulate and learn from is gone, and his coach says basically that he can't fill the role, and he has to go out and pretend that he can.

That same day he goes out and shoots 1-12, which I am sure he heard about... in loud voices and frustrated shouts.. so his confidence, which was high being acquired by a team where he can learn from TMac and hopefully build on his abilities, to being rock bottom. 

So then he goes out and has another poor game... but at least it was a little better.

Then the Spurs game, figures he has to find a way to get some of his swagger back... hence the behind the back, "let's try to put on a show" bull honky that isn't working.

I agree, he is performing poorly, but give him some slack until he finds his groove again. Just one example.. if you go back and look at his stats he was averaging about 20-25 minutes a game since he was drafted. Now all of the sudden he is expected to play nearly twice that? It's going to take a little adjustment.

Eventually he is going be a good spark for transition offense... its in his nature and his background. Oh and I haven't seen him miss so many open jumpers from the top of the key since his freshman year of college! It didn't last long there and it won't be long before he shakes it here, he will prove his worth! I promise! <And if he doesn't this is totally getting edited!>

And weren't yall singing his praises when he first got here?? A guy has a bad week and suddenly you wanna trade him?? 

(wow this was really long winded.. sorry guys.. but gotta defend him for a little while longer... all this trade talk is very confusing to me... I guess because I am not used to the NBA ways yet .. Gimme time and I am sure I will be hollering for heads to roll along with yall .. the exception being Ryan Bowen who irritates me every time he gets into the game and I would like to see the back of while he exits the building... but that's another thread! :laugh


----------



## thetennisyao (Mar 10, 2006)

he is not a starter, but a good role player off the bench, i ll resign him for like 1.5 million a year for 2 years maybe


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I like him defending and shooting spot up three's. We would like him alot more if he wasn't being asked to play 44 mpg and "step up" offensively. Going through a poor shooting stretch, but then again he's being asked to create too much. Still think he needs to be brought back next year, has the potential to be molded into a Trenton Hassell or Greg Buckner.


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

i think we are being a bit rough on bogans here....I mean i dont think he has ever played 40 minutes consistently, so how can we expect him to play well...Oh and the other thing, remember who we have played in the last couple of games, SAS twice and DAL and NJ...he has had bowen, jefferson and daniels marking him...which would reduce the production of many SF in this league. hell, even dirk had trouble producing against bowen.

bogans can become a good back-up SG/SF in the future for this team, playin somewhere around 22mins a game. so long as we dont sign him to a swift like contract, ill be happy.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

send bogans to the bench n bring on hayes that what i say


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

chn353 said:


> send bogans to the bench n bring on hayes that what i say


That's a nice sentiment, but they play different positions.  

Not that I would dislike more PT for Chuck, however, he doesn't shoot three pointers.... at least not if he wants to stay in the game for any amount of time. His talent lies in scrappy around the basket play. 

Bogans can hit 40% from beyond the arc... but I don't know that he can do that when playing 40+ minutes a game


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

bogans has some good plays every now and then lol


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

CbobbyB said:


> every now and then


Sounds typical of Houston's role players this season.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

jworth said:


> Sounds typical of Houston's role players this season.


 And right now it's not even that much. It's more like "not now and never then".


----------

